# Lowes Movers Coupons



## Boatboy24 (Mar 19, 2017)

I've been looking into getting a 'smart' thermostat for a while now and am just about ready to pull the trigger. They aren't cheap, but out gas company is offering a $50 rebate. And I thought I could get a discount from Lowe's. You used to be able to get a 'movers packet' from the post office that had a 10% off coupon for Lowe's, so I went and grabbed one of those yesterday. To my surprise, the Lowe's coupon in there is now only good for blinds and other window treatments.  It used to be that getting 10% off at Lowe's or Home Depot was pretty easy, but that doesn't seem to be the case now. Or maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. Anyone know where these coupons might be found?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't help with the coupon although every now and then Home Depot will send out a 10% coupon in the mail to me. IIRC I posted I got a Smart Thermostat that works with the Amazon Echo back at Xmas. $129 so half the price of the Nest. Its not a "learning" thermostat but don't need that feature so much anymore. Its fully programmable and if you need more or less heat at any moment you can tell Alexa or use the Sensi app. Very happy with the purchase.


I see NewEgg has it for $109


----------



## dralarms (Mar 19, 2017)

I've got the Honeywell wifi. Not learning but it was less than 100.00


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm looking @ the Ecobee3. Great reviews on line - anyone here have one? I like that it has remote sensors. Our thermostat is in an area where nobody goes, so I can set up a remote sensor in the family room (center of house and obviously used often) and have it base off that. Also like that its compatible w/ Apple's HomeKit. We don't have an Echo.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 19, 2017)

As an Apple fanboi since 1988 it pains me but Apple has completely missed the boat somehow on home automation. The big selling point for all home automation is not "works with Apple HomeKit" but "Works with Amazon Echo"....... 

You don't need to pay $180 for the Echo. The $50 Echo Dot is the same technology without the fancy speaker built in. It still has a speaker though a small one that will work just fine or you can pair it with a BT speaker or use the handy mini audio out jack on the back. I hooked up a Dot to the AV receiver in the den and the sound is incredible compared to the Echo and its speaker. Still using the Echo in the Bedroom to turn lights on/off, heat, wake up alarm on workdays, lights in the bedroom or anywhere else in the house for that matter. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Also like that its compatible w/ Apple's HomeKit. We don't have an Echo.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 19, 2017)

They are definitely playing catch-up to Amazon in home automation, without a doubt. Amazon owns that space right now. I was looking at a Dot a few months ago for the very use you mentioned, then I remembered that my AV receiver has AirPlay. Problem solved.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 19, 2017)

I am the lead service tech at one of the larger companies in my area. I deal with these stats all the time. 
There is nothing about a smart thermostat in it self that will save you money. Perticularly if you heat with gas. 
A GOOD programable stat yes, if you program it and leave the program alone. Having the ability to change settings remotely suggests you intend to make regular changes to temperature settings. 
Simple facts that sales folks dont talk about. The nest was purchased by yahoo or google (dont recall exactly which). They use wi fi to track your behavior to market products to you. The outdoor temperature they display is not the temperture out side your house. They dont allow a tech to customize operation settings to suit the equipent that you own. And they glich often. If you have less than perfict wi fi good luck. If you dont have wi fi and just like how they look, it wont get software updates.
I was ofered one for free and did not take it. 
They are toys for most people. There are folks with situations, like grandma's house that remote access by you could be very convenient or a vacation home far away would let you see that equipment has failed. 
Some send equipment notification that drive people nuts. The notifications are usually random nuisance faults that are meaningless. 
If you must the honeywell has been the most trouble free and has had the best customer satisfaction, from my customers.
And if you are talking to the guy that works for lowes, depot, or you local mega store he is very under informed. If there is a guy thete representing a brand of equipment , carrier/trane ect. Only talk to him, he dont really work there, hes an outside rep. 

As far as loacation of the stat. It should never be on an outside wall. And it should be near an air returnso that it reads temperture or the air being pulled back to the furnace/air handler. Your room may or may not have good air flow. To much or too little air flow and the rest of the house suffers. If it has averaging capabilities that is a good tool but you'll probably meet me when you call to have it setup correctly , about $ 200. From the co. I work for

To summarize 25 yrs a tech, have taught in apprenticeship, I hold every related certification, and state license, including N.A.T.E., and believe they are a scam.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 19, 2017)

As far as home automation is concerned. 
Everything mechanical is subject to failure at any given moment.
Im a repairman. Get ready to write me a chech for every sensor and motor in every system you own.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm the opposite of Mike. I'm an Android guy and not an Apple guy, but I will say this. The Nest (now a Google product) leave something to be desired. We have about 12 of them at work (they are NOT business quality and never should have been installed at work, but that's a different argument)

That said, I wouldn't buy a Nest. They have their own issues. They aren't very accurate and they notoriously will disconnect from your WiFi which means your ability to control them via a device becomes moot.

PITA.

The reason they purchased them at my work was because of temperature changes in the office that a static setting did not seem to manage for whatever reason and needed manual adjusting. Having 12 of them in a huge building was a pain for the people that managed it, so enter the mobile app to change them remotely by the operations team. ...if they would stay connected to the stinking WiFi.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Buy one from a reputable heating company.
Ask for writen warranty, read it, and then troubles will be thier fault and I will hate coming to your home , lol.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Comercial buildings are a special case. System designs cant be fixed with a new stat. I see systems overlapping, occupancy getts changed from conference room to server room, walls get moved, gary wears tank tops and shorts and swets in a 65 degree room and joe wears a hoody at 75 degrees.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Sorry if Im rambling this is a soap box issue for me.
Feel free to contact me directly about any hvac issue you have. 
I ll make sure your sales rep isn't leave out unpopular details regarding what you are about to purchase.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 19, 2017)

I use one of these most of the time and can Airplay as well through it which is quite handy!










Boatboy24 said:


> then I remembered that my AV receiver has AirPlay. Problem solved.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 19, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> I use one of these most of the time and can Airplay as well through it which is quite handy!



Got a couple of those too.


----------



## Arne (Mar 21, 2017)

If you have been in the military, home depot will give a 10 percent discount. At least they do around here. Arne.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 22, 2017)

I realize we got some high earners in here, but my view is just get yourself a good programmable for cheap, program that bad boy, and have a glass. 

My programmable has done just fine over the past 10 years. I don't need to have it interface with my cellphone and tell me in some fake voice what a great guy I am.  Set and forget, rake in the savings. Drink.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 22, 2017)

Arne said:


> If you have been in the military, home depot will give a 10 percent discount. At least they do around here. Arne.



LOL, one time the appliance guy was wanting me to buy the floor model so bad, he said, "Look, if you were in the military, that's 10% more off."

I said, "I wasn't, but my Dad was at both Hiroshima and Nagasaki." (That is true, BTW.)

He said, "GOOD ENOUGH!" Went back to his manager, got it squared. 

I love to buy floor model appliances. Fantastic savings. Works the same. Same warranty.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Get a good enough stat that it can read out door temperature and lock out strip heat if you have a heat pump.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

OK, Amazon just dropped their price on the Ecobee to $199. I'll be off to Best Buy to get them to price match. Combine that w/ a $10 reward certificate I have, and a $50 rebate from my utility company and I'll get it effectively for $139.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> ...and lock out strip heat if you have a heat pump.



I'm not even sure what that means.  Is this what you're referring to?

http://www.barineauac.com/news/how-your-heat-pump-uses-heat-strips


----------



## geek (Mar 29, 2017)

Eversource, the electric company that serves our electricity here in my area and around CT, has some rebate going on. I think it's $100, plus some $25 and another $25 for enrolling in the program mentioned here:

https://www.eversource.com/Content/ct-c/residential/save-money-energy/eversource-smartprep

My house has 2 stats, VERY old, installed when house was built 16 years ago; and I'd like to change them.

The Honeywell 9000 looks nice and has a 7-day program option. But I really do not need wifi, I don't think.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

geek said:


> The Honeywell 9000 looks nice and has a 7-day program option. But I really do not need wifi, I don't think.



Nobody *needs* wifi.


----------



## geek (Mar 29, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Nobody *needs* wifi.



Right. I think the program requires a wifi unit so they can "tap" into your settings and move the temp up/down based on time of the day to save $


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Jim regarding srip heat
Yes 
And some stats that can read outside air temperture have a setting that prevents them from coming on above a set temperature. Usually 35 degrees. 
Above 35 it is not nessassary for them to come on.
If your heat pump wont heat your house at 35 degrees out side. Get it fixed or it has out lived its advertised life a coulpe of times.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 29, 2017)

geek said:


> Right. I think the program requires a wifi unit so they can "tap" into your settings and move the temp up/down based on time of the day to save $




What I think you are describing is an energy curtailing stat. 
This are typically purchased from your utility co. They can turn you down if they predict supply shortages or line overload. Saving money is up to your programing. 
The privately sod units ( nest ) use wi fi to track your habbits to better market more pointless crap to you.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> Jim regarding srip heat
> Yes
> And some stats that can read outside air temperture have a setting that prevents them from coming on above a set temperature. Usually 35 degrees.
> Above 35 it is not nessassary for them to come on.
> If your heat pump wont heat your house at 35 degrees out side. Get it fixed or it has out lived its advertised life a coulpe of times.



Thanks! We have two heat pumps. One for upstairs and the other for the main level and basement. The oldest one is about 5 years old. The other, we put in about two years ago, after we moved in. I think the therm on the older one is wonky - system seems to run a lot, and I noticed that when using my Thermapen, it registers 4-6 degrees lower than the therm shows. I haven't calibrated it in a long time, but I trust my Thermapen. Not sure about the thermostat.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Dont be to concearned about the numbers. The stat may have an off set theatvcan be adjusted. Mine is off a little yo trick my wife. Makes her think shes warmer. 
What stat types do you have. Jim


----------



## Bartman (Mar 30, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Nobody *needs* wifi.


My 13-year-old and 11-year-old daughters would disagree vehemently with that statement.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 30, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> What stat types do you have. Jim



Think they are Honeywell - I'll have to double check though.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 30, 2017)

geek said:


> The Honeywell 9000 looks nice and has a 7-day program option. But I really do not need wifi, I don't think.



Nothing fancy, just a non-WiFi programmable, but I was really pleased with this purchase: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D16HAFW


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 30, 2017)

Does it turn on your sprinklers as well? 



sour_grapes said:


> Nothing fancy, just a non-WiFi programmable, but I was really pleased with this purchase: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D16HAFW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 30, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> Nothing fancy, just a non-WiFi programmable, but I was really pleased with this purchase:





ibglowin said:


> Does it turn on your sprinklers as well?



What part of "NOTHING FANCY" eluded you?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 30, 2017)

I just assumed it was a re-purposed sprinkler valve! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 30, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> I just assumed it was a re-purposed sprinkler valve! LOL



Ah, I see. We don't really have much need of lawn irrigation where I live, so I had never even heard of Orbit before. 

I suspect you are correct -- I bet they got into the thermostat biz via sprinkler timers.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 30, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> Dont be to concearned about the numbers. The stat may have an off set theatvcan be adjusted. Mine is off a little yo trick my wife. Makes her think shes warmer.
> What stat types do you have. Jim



They are Carrier. Both are the same. Only difference I've seen is the one on the main level tells me the outside temp and the upstairs one doesn't. Otherwise, they appear to be identical.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> They are Carrier. Both are the same. Only difference I've seen is the one on the main level tells me the outside temp and the upstairs one doesn't. Otherwise, they appear to be identical.



All hail boatboy24
My favorite thermostat ever made. 
That stat has offset so you can dial in temp to match another thermometer
And can set electric strip lock out. And I can talk you through it .


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 30, 2017)

And go clean your humidifier lol.


----------



## geek (Mar 31, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> They are Carrier. Both are the same. Only difference I've seen is the one on the main level tells me the outside temp and the upstairs one doesn't. Otherwise, they appear to be identical.



That is a modern stat compared to mine...I'm embarrassed....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 1, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> All hail boatboy24
> My favorite thermostat ever made.
> That stat has offset so you can dial in temp to match another thermometer
> And can set electric strip lock out. And I can talk you through it .



After all this, turns out my system isn't even compatible w/ Ecobee or NEST (didn't want the nest anyway). 

Isn't offset just the equivalent of turning the heat up? Only it'll display a different temp?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2017)

More deets please.




Boatboy24 said:


> After all this, turns out my system isn't even compatible w/ Ecobee or NEST (didn't want the nest anyway).


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 1, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> More deets please.



Both companies have pages on their sites dedicated to compatibility checks, based on your current wiring. You basically select the wires that you have in your current panel, and it comes back with an answer. Normally, your therm has multiple colored wires going into it. While the wire in my wall contains all those different colors, the only ones used are the black and the red. I suspect it has something to do with my furnace/air handler handling some of the 'logic' that those other wires would control in other systems - or the therm helps it do that. But it seems to me that my system and therm are kinda made to work with each other. Anyway, mine looks like the pic below. You can send pics to Ecobee for further details/analysis, which I've done. I'll see if they say anything different.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2017)

Interesting. What year was your home built? Mrs IB got me the Sensi for Xmas and when I started reading about the wiring requirements I didn't think I had a chance to get it to work as it requires a constant voltage to keep the WiFi up and running. Best I can tell our house was built ~1972 or so and still has original furnace. (Yikes I know and need to replace for higher efficiency but still working perfectly) I had three wires and one was the required ~30V on constant. Has worked flawlessly since installation.



Boatboy24 said:


> Both companies have pages on their sites dedicated to compatibility checks, based on your current wiring. You basically select the wires that you have in your current panel, and it comes back with an answer. Normally, your therm has multiple colored wires going into it. While the wire in my wall contains all those different colors, the only ones used are the black and the red. I suspect it has something to do with my furnace/air handler handling some of the 'logic' that those other wires would control in other systems - or the therm helps it do that. But it seems to me that my system and therm are kinda made to work with each other. Anyway, mine looks like the pic below. You can send pics to Ecobee for further details/analysis, which I've done. I'll see if they say anything different.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 1, 2017)

Just heard back. Maybe there's hope. 

_
Hello Jim, thank you for contacting ecobee Support.


Based solely on the thermostat terminals, your system appears to be incompatible. The ecobee3 only supports to the standard terminals of R, G, Y, W and C.
Your system likely has a communicating board in between the thermostat and the furnace control board.
To determine if there is a chance for compatibility, we will need photos of your furnace control board. If the furnace has the correct terminals then you will just need to bypass the communicating module board and run directly from the thermostat to the furnace control board.
I do see you have extra wires, so if we can confirm you are compatible, you will have the wires.

Please send in those photos and I'll take a look.
_


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Both companies have pages on their sites dedicated to compatibility checks, based on your current wiring. You basically select the wires that you have in your current panel, and it comes back with an answer. Normally, your therm has multiple colored wires going into it. While the wire in my wall contains all those different colors, the only ones used are the black and the red. I suspect it has something to do with my furnace/air handler handling some of the 'logic' that those other wires would control in other systems - or the therm helps it do that. But it seems to me that my system and therm are kinda made to work with each other. Anyway, mine looks like the pic below. You can send pics to Ecobee for further details/analysis, which I've done. I'll see if they say anything different.



This stat has a unique feature that alows the user inter face to be divided from the base. 
At your furnace you will find the rest. The R Y W G ect will be attached there. 
This alows for a slimmer install and to use this stat when only 2 wires exist, in a retofit situation.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 1, 2017)

You can use ecobe as long as ypu have R W Y O G AND C. C usually = blue. Do not conect the blue wire to the b terminal. 
Ps . Although we usually match colors to the letters corresponding to them these letters dont stand for colors. So they neec to match at both ends. 
Id be happy to help you by phone if youd like.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 1, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> You can use ecobe as long as ypu have R W Y O G AND C. C usually = blue. Do not conect the blue wire to the b terminal.
> Ps . Although we usually match colors to the letters corresponding to them these letters dont stand for colors. So they neec to match at both ends.
> Id be happy to help you by phone if youd like.



Keith,

Thanks so much for your offer. Very generous of you. Would love to take you up on it at some point. I'm not installing just yet. I tend to research/read up on this stuff for a bit before taking the plunge. I'm sure I'll want some help.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I see you are on hold at the moment. 
I can also talk you through programing. Programing a schedule is where the savings is.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 1, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> I see you are on hold at the moment.
> I can also talk you through programing. Programing a schedule is where the savings is.



Awesome. Thanks again.

I did purchase the therm yesterday to take advantage of the sale price and use up some Best Buy rewards before they expire. I haven't opened it yet and won't until I 'officially' decide. Got a few weeks to return it if I need to.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 1, 2017)

The adventure ends before it starts:

_
Hi Jim, 

Although I am not seeing the terminals, I do see that you have a Carrier Infinity furnace.
The Infinity system is one I know we are not compatible with. Even if you removed that communicating board between the thermostat the furnace, the furnace will likely have terminals labeled as ABCD which again is incompatible with out system. I'm sorry that I couldn't provide you with a better answer regarding compatibility, but unfortunately at this time we just can't connect to that system due to their proprietary terminals/controls.

-Nick_


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Most infinity board have both terminals. 
And the stat you havev is an " edge" that uses traditional wiring. If it were an infinity only system you would have the infinity stat. 
Did you send them a pic of the board in the furnace?
If you open the furnace ( the cover with the breakers in it) you will see the green abcd connector and it wont have any wires connected to it. You will see wires to a terminal strip labeled r g c w/w2 y/y2 and o.
This is where you wifi will connect.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Infinity has wi fi capabilities as well as energy tracking, diagnistics notification, custom screen back ground probably the most advanced stat available. You wont find a coupon for it though. Only available through a carier dealer. 
Like me.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 1, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> Infinity has wi fi capabilities as well as energy tracking, diagnistics notification, custom screen back ground probably the most advanced stat available. You wont find a coupon for it though. Only available through a carier dealer.
> Like me.



An infinity thermostat? Do I even want to know what they run?


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> An infinity thermostat? Do I even want to know what they run?



Ive nevet sold one off my truck. They would usually come wth the system but ill find out what we get. it will be more than 500 installed.


----------

